# Burstner 748 aldi heater noise



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,been away this weekend since saturday,about 2pm today noticed a noise when getting someting out the garage,went inside the motorhome and heard noise coming from the aldi heater as though a pump was running or something although eveything was switched off.
had to flick power main power unit off to stop it although when flicked it back on the noise started again.
we are away again the weekend so need to sort out ASAP.
any ideas what it could be and how to sort it
thanks
dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you had the right hand switch on the contol panel in the top position (constant setting), then the circulation pump runs all of the time, even though the thermostatic control has switched the boiler off. Try moving the slider to the bottom position and the pump will stop running. 


Apart from that, all I can think of is the fan inside the Alde still running (when it should not).


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

747 said:


> If you had the right hand switch on the contol panel in the top position (constant setting), then the circulation pump runs all of the time, even though the thermostatic control has switched the boiler off. Try moving the slider to the bottom position and the pump will stop running.
> 
> Apart from that, all I can think of is the fan inside the Alde still running (when it should not).


had swtich on bottom setting,did try altering it but no change,tried altering temp setting as well but nothing.
could be the fan any ideas what causes or stops it ???


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

dave-rsvr said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > If you had the right hand switch on the contol panel in the top position (constant setting), then the circulation pump runs all of the time, even though the thermostatic control has switched the boiler off. Try moving the slider to the bottom position and the pump will stop running.
> ...


Just had a thought... have you got a switch with 'PUMPE' written on it? Could be that that has been switched on by accident? As I said-just a thought.

Steve


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Chigman said:


> dave-rsvr said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


no that did cross my mind,all switches were in off position so supprised anything could start running


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

dave-rsvr said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > dave-rsvr said:
> ...


I would now get on the blower to Alde first thing in the morning Dave. They are a good outfit having dealt with them myself in the past.

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The fan on the Alde 3000 works in the same way as on a domestic system. The fan runs and the air pressure operates a switch to allow the gas valve to open and ignition to take place, it is a safety feature to expel exhaust gases and unburnt fuel. It stops the m/home (or house) going BANG. :lol:


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

right then,investigated more now had a bit of time and seems i was wrong.
the noise is actually coming from the pump in the fresh water tank.
should this pump be running all the time ?
i put my hand underneath and it seems to be sucking still.
is it just that the bearings or going hence noisy or should it not be running.
are they easy to change and where would be best place to get one.
need to fix ASAP or know wont be a problem for the weekend


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

panic over,seems was a dodgy micro switch on bathroom tap


----------

